# Dateien löschen? gern, aber wie?



## acky (12. April 2004)

hi,

ich möchte eine von mir erstellte datei wieder von der festplatte per java
löschen. doch weder:

a) 

File file = new File(  filename );

if( ! file.delete() )
{
       file.deleteOnExit();
}
 
noch b)

try { Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c del " + filename.xxx ); }
catch ( Exception e ) { System.out.println(  e.getMessage() ); }
 
bewirken dies! wie kann ich dies erreichen und/oder was kann bei mir
falsch laufen?

danke,
acky


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. April 2004)

Hallo!


```
import java.io.File;

/*
 * Created on 12.04.2004
 *
 */

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 */
public class FileDeleteExample {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File file = new File("c:/output.txt");
		
		//Zuvor alle mit dem File assoziierten Streams schließen...
		
		if(file.exists()){
			file.delete();
		}
		
		System.out.println("File deleted");
	}
}
```

Funktiniert bei mir...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tagamoga (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits, verzeiht, wenn ich das nach oben bringen, aber wie schließe ich alle mit dem File assoziierten Streams?

ich meine, wie finde ich die alle per Programmcode?

grüße, Danke


----------



## HonniCilest (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Bei vielen passiert es auch, dass das zu löschende File noch durch andere Programme geöffnet ist (z.B. ein Programm, dass die zu lesende Datei zyklisch neu schreibt) und dadurch nicht gelöscht werden kann!


----------

